# Central Indiana Are You Ready 4 Some SNOW



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Wow...its been a while since I have been on here...How is everyone in central Indiana ?

Scabs - Lowballers  = Shut up stupid...Get your life together !


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yo ur websites whacked


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Kip!! How you doing?? That ticker been treating you ok? I hope we finally get some snow......I could use a little lovin. Take care!

Randy


----------



## cvwhr (Nov 11, 2009)

are we all ready to get the summer's shine off these blades::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi Randy..yep, they O'l ticker is doing just fine so far. I am also looking forward to moving some snow tomorrow, its not a big one just enough to keep busy for a bit. So far its been alot of salting but have dropped the blade in a couple places just to get tha feel for it.

L8R


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

About time we get some snow here. Its just getting into IN right now.

Nice website.:laughing:


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah...I am glad to see some snow coming.

Kip.....I am a nervous mess. I have a new driver going out for his first time plowing........ever!! He is a good friend of mine and needs to work and I have an extra truck I need a driver for, so I figure I will give him a shot.

Any advice on how to teach a new guy? I don't really have any extra large lots I can put him in where he can just learn. I am hoping to like outline a section...and tell him how to do it and then turn him loose....

What you pros think? Give me some advice.

Thanks!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Well its sink or swim time then.....atleast its not a big snow,,,,small amounts are easier to learn the places to plow. If you played in a sand box as a kid then its like riding a bike, just get back on it and go.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

So....how is it going for everyone? I survived.....got me a natural.

Hey Kip.....you didnt happen to have a guy run over his plow in Avon(by the KFC) last night did you, lol? I seen a guy looked like he had broke the plow off.....been there!!


----------



## cvwhr (Nov 11, 2009)

Well we now all have finally got the first decent snow fall. I was able to see how my bussiness partner could handle his first good snow (not bad) he's a natural. He got to learn with 10 ft. blade and 3/4 ton dessiel. We plowed 16.5 hrs. straight and got about 4 hrs of clean up in after that.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

CV........I wish I could have plowed 16.5 straight. We got in about 6 hours per truck for all 3 trucks. I could have went a lot more though. We didnt go out until the snow stopped.....all of our lots were full of customers vehicles, so when we did get to start the snow was all packed and nasty


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Kip - I have a list of LOW BALL MOFO's I'd like to string up and sounds like you do too! Glad to hear all is going well with you!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Time to head south guys !!! Louisville forecast is calling for 7.9"

Randy...Cicle city etc Lets go south Friday afternoon


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Forecast for friday Indy area......2-4" :realmad:

Indy Property Care is on >>>>Face Book<<<<


----------



## awhauling (Jan 13, 2010)

> Forecast for friday Indy area......2-4"


Kip better turn on your tv.....I think your getting alot more than that! They are saying 8-10 here in Lafayette!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Yep....latest forecast is for 6-8" freezing rain then the snow


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

I can smell it coming up from the south !!!! Hope its not the stinch from":" New-Ah-lens"::


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

more snow on the way


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Kip, Some nice pics on yr facebook fan page. Keep em coming and good luck with that snow heading your way, I am sure you will be busy just like us !!!

If you want check out our page also: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Otsego-MI/M-n-S-Lawncare-Services/83677517814?ref=mf


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Thanks Doo Man....Happy plowing :waving:


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Kip! Thanks for the lead with Dan. I didnt mean to be short with you on the phone......I was in a customers house and had a hard time hearing with their kids. You plowing any up around 96th & Michigan? Take Care!

Randy


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Thank you for being able to take the job....isnt it fun networking wesport

More like 96th & Ditch....the rich folks payup


----------



## alwaysgotit (Feb 18, 2010)

we have 20,000/ton of salt in chicago and seneca ind. $63/ton 610-497-9390


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Anyone in Indy want to go with us to Western PA ? Leaving Friday at 6pm

Snow totals predicted at 10 - 12" in that area.

V-plows Skidsteers (with snow blower a plus) push box's


----------

